

Ask HN: Who can rent me Google Glass in NYC for 3 hours this Saturday? - chirau

I am going to a nerd meeting and to showcase various technologies and I committed to Glass. I was wondering if there is any owner in NYC who might be willing to lend me their between 6 and 10pm. I am in Gramercy Park, Manhattan.
======
penguinlinux
Did you find anyone? I guess there are not that many people willing to rent
their glasses in NYC

~~~
chirau
Unfortunately I didn't.

